# good uk sites for prohormones



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

hey any1 reccomend any good uk sites to buy prohormones from. Specifically 1AD i know discount supps.co.uk is good but they stopped selling 1AD and 4AD

cheers bros


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

It will work out cheaper to buy the products from the USA, even when youdo factor in shipping.

www.1fast400.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey,

Now the ban has kicked in i do know of a great UK seller. Very friendly, helpful guy as well, lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Whos that then?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Its a ..em.. guy i know

He has a website at ClaytonSupplements

He has always helped me out and is an all round great guy, lol

I'm just advertising it for him...Honest !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah i would who that could me :wink:

add some posts to the forum and you can advertsie as much as you want, in your signature


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

i have a large stash of Prohormones/roids for sale, msg me if interested


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

make a list godafther,

put it up as a sticky in the supplements and prohormones sections 

if you want


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks steve, i'll do that


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

The Godfather. said:


> i have a large stash of Prohormones/roids for sale, msg me if interested


Let us know what you've got Bro!


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

well he has 2bottle of 4derm which belong to me 

I pretty sure hes got some s1+, M1T, MD as well


----------

